

New York City, Here We Come - Minus - mindotus
http://blog.min.us/2011/07/19/new-york-city-here-we-come/

======
mindotus
A little background info, I grew up in NY and attended college in the Boston
area and am now back to focus on Minus fulltime.

<http://Min.us> is a simple and easy way to share files and photos and it was
launched few months ago as a hobby project. We're now pursuing the idea
fulltime and looking to grow the team as well so def contact us if you're
interested and in the NYC area.

We will also prob do some cool activities in the NYC area soon, stay tuned!!
Cheers :)

john@min.us <http://min.us/u/john>

